# I think I'm done...



## flyguy4386 (Jun 24, 2004)

No more money until college is done. This is where I ended up, what do you think?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

clean and very blue...LOL looks good


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Looks Great! good job :thumbup:


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

nice and subtle...I keep seeing these pics of all these people with their 200s it makes me wish that kid had never turned infront of me. I like my sentra, just dosn't have the same body lines through out.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nice


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I love that color. Looks very sharp.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i think white wheels whould look bad ass on a blue car.........but non the less beautiful paint! :thumbup:


----------



## sn0 (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I love that color. Looks very sharp.


x2


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

looks good, i love the color


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

That car look sweet.. no need to make changes


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Great work!Neat and clean!

Nice job with your ride :thumbup:


----------



## NismoSE (Oct 5, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i think white wheels whould look bad ass on a blue car.........but non the less beautiful paint! :thumbup:


Im with you, white rims would make the car.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

this is dry's painted in primer but you get the idea with paint it would look much better :thumbup:


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

props on the paint looks great


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Looks nice and clean, just the way I like it. If I could make one suggestion, it would be to slap a chrome front plate with a Nissan emlem on the front for a nice finish. I'm in the same boat as far as money/school, you've done a very nice job. :thumbup:


----------



## plaidburybunny (Jun 23, 2004)

I love that paint!
the headlights are good too, where did you get those? That was the first thing I noticed.


----------



## grecsy (Oct 6, 2004)

nice headlamps, will you lower it? well i would lower it if i were you... :banhump:


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Dude love that paint job. Looks great!!!!!


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a bright blue pearl 200sx, and was wanting to get halos, finally I know that the chrome ones would look better then the black ones. Are those just the ebay type clear corners you have? In the pic they look like they match, but in person, do they really match that well? IMO ebay corners don't match with anything, they are too bright.... and unfortunately, I have ebay corners....


pls let me know :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

they look like ebay clear corners to me


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Those are ebay corners..i got the same but im making custom steath corners again :thumbup:


----------



## flyguy4386 (Jun 24, 2004)

irontom said:


> Looks nice and clean, just the way I like it. If I could make one suggestion, it would be to slap a chrome front plate with a Nissan emlem on the front for a nice finish. I'm in the same boat as far as money/school, you've done a very nice job. :thumbup:



I'm going to take your advice. And Those are the Ebay headlamps and clear corners, I think they match pretty well. I have full res pics if anybody wants a better view, aim: flyguy4386 or pm me.


----------

